# 1911's



## Casimir (Apr 16, 2011)

I had a para hi-cap limited edition stolen from me a while back and I'd like to replace it.

Doesn't have to be a para or even the same model, but I'd like a good quality 1911 just the same. There are a few brands out there, I'd like some suggestions and opinions from 1911 owners.

Looking to spend up to about 1200 at the most (preferably less lol)


----------



## AWP (Apr 16, 2011)

I think your best bang for your buck will be a Springfield. I'm not a fan of the new Paras made in NC.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've got a Kimber that is pretty good and in the price range you're looking for.  I think Rick has a Kimber too.


----------



## Casimir (Apr 16, 2011)

been leaning toward the kimber. I like there's quite a few models they have on there that appeal to me. I've been hearing a lot about the springfield's but I've yet been able to load their damn website  probably the internet service on the FOB



Casimir said:


> been leaning toward the kimber. There's quite a few models they have that appeal to me. I've been hearing a lot about the springfield's but I've yet been able to load their damn website  probably the internet service on the FOB



whoops, tried to edit for grammar and quoted by mistake


----------



## 104TN (Apr 16, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I've got a Kimber that is pretty good and in the price range you're looking for.  I think Rick has a Kimber too.



Yep. I have a Kimber that shoot like a dream. The Springfield TRP would be in that price bracket too and is another great gun.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 16, 2011)

Casimir, there are a lot of nice 1911s, depends on what you want and how much you want to spend.   My nicest was a Colt that Wilson Combat rebuilt,  it was worth about $1500.   If you want a GI (WWII) model they are around $500.   Also there are calibers if who choose something other than the traditional .45 acp.


----------



## Casimir (Apr 16, 2011)

well...the model I had was Para's tactical model which had the 14 round capacity and the light rail, match bull barrel (5" I remember). It had a lot of bells and whistles but I don't remember the particulars to be honest.

Hi-cap isnt a must, but i'd like to get something with a light rail for my TLR-1. Would like something a little on the higher end side without spending a few grand, like with wilson or nighthawk.


----------



## ben (Apr 16, 2011)

I hated my Springfield. I had a milspec stainless and it shot like crap. I have had a Kimber Custom that was pretty good, and a Magnum Research DE1911G that has been my favorite so far. I kept the DE1911 over the Kimber (they are both pictured in my avatar). It's a tac driver and very reasonably priced. It just has that big goofy rollmark on the slide, but it still kicks ass.

You think about building one? I would get a Doublestar frame with a rail and try fitting some other slide. Fusion firearms also makes some pretty nice stuff. Also, I have never heard much bad about STIs except for the Spartan having some plastic parts.


----------



## Casimir (Apr 16, 2011)

hadn't considered building one actually. Will look into that.

One of my platoon-mates is into 1911's and is studying in his spare time to be an armorer. His opinion is similar to yours. He actually built his using a doublestar frame. Not sure what his other components were though.

He's mentioned that STI is one of the better makers of 'custom' and competition 1911's out there and that they are one of the only others that offer a hi-cap like the para. Also mentioned that their polymer frame one is polymer over metal (not sure the advantage over that except maybe better corrosion resistance?)

hadn't considered building one actually. Will look into that.

One of my platoon-mates is into 1911's and is studying in his spare time to be an armorer. His opinion is similar to yours. He actually built his using a doublestar frame. Not sure what his other components were though.

He's mentioned that STI is one of the better makers of 'custom' and competition 1911's out there and that they are one of the only others that offer a hi-cap like the para. Also mentioned that their polymer frame one is polymer over metal (not sure the advantage over that except maybe better corrosion resistance?)


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Apr 16, 2011)

I too have a Kimber (Pro Eclipse II). I highly recommend checking it out. It shoots far better than I do. It's also extremely easy to conceal (im 5'7" & 170 lbs) in a crossbreed or Tucker answer holster. The grip is divine, and the sights are good for quick target acquisition. I have an xd .45 that i was shooting with, but I shoot far better with the Kimber.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 16, 2011)

I am a big fan of Kimber, Wilson Combat's are really nice but a bit on the pricy side.

You can pick up a STI Trojan for about $650 at GT Distributors with MIL/LE discount.


----------



## Casimir (Apr 16, 2011)

you know I've heard a lot about GT's. Was recommended to go there and pick up bulk ammo for a good deal. Another medic in our company also went there and purchased his wife's XD, said they were all very stand up and what not. Will have to check it out.

Next challenge is gonna findin enough people with different makes and models of 1911's to go to the range with and try em all out


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a Kimber Custom II you are more then welcome to try out, but I am in the San Antonion area.

GT's also sells Glock's for $380 NIB with MIL/LE proof...


----------



## Casimir (Apr 16, 2011)

that would be much appreciated. I live in Killeen, SA isnt that bad of a drive. Deployed right now, should be back in Sept, but will likely have our hands full for a bit after we get back.

380 for glocks? damn. That go for the GEN4's too?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 16, 2011)

My bad they are $392, I guess they went up a bit... But yeah check it out, you can click through and see the other prices.

http://www.gtdist.com/SearchResults.aspx?SubCat=HAND&SubSub=GLOCK&Category=GUNAM

And it was the STI Spartan...lol


----------



## policemedic (Apr 16, 2011)

If you're considering putting one together, keep in mind that the 1911 is a finicky creature that often requires hand fitting of parts in order to realize optimal performance.  It's not like assembling an AR.

Kimbers are in your price range, and they're good shooters.  I was just eyeing a Desert Warrior the other day and wouldn't mind one of their SIS models (more for collecting than shooting, but what the hell...).


----------



## AWP (Apr 16, 2011)

STI makes very good guns though a good competition model will run you about $1800 NIB. SVI is another custom 1911 company but their prices are ridiculous.

SiG makes good 1911's, FWIW.


----------



## Robbie2213 (May 17, 2011)

I bought a Sig Sauer 1911 about two months ago.  The thing shoots like a dream, and is hardy to boot.  I do a lot of backpacking and after a two week through-hike my pistol was about as dirty as can be (from crossing streams, and just normal dirt build up).  I took it to the range the day after I got back, realized how dirty it was, and tried to shoot it.  No problems for the first 50 rounds.  Probably could have shot a lot more, but I was running low on cash and bullets.


----------



## Casimir (May 17, 2011)

bout 90% sure gettin a Sig model. Armorer buddy of mine swears by Sig and said the 1911's are excellent quality. Narrowed it down to these three:

http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/1911-xo-black.aspx
http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/1911-tactical-operations.aspx
http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/1911-scorpion.aspx

thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Robbie2213 (May 17, 2011)

Casimir, I have not liked Sig in the past.  In fact, I've probably been over critical of other pistols.  But the 1911 tac ops (the second in your list) is a great concealed carry.  The breakdown is simple and it shoots so smooth.  Not to mention I've beaten the ever living piss out of that poor pistol and it still comes through every time I shoot her.  I've heard that the other two are not quite as durable, but thats just heresay I can't speak on an authority on the other two.  The Tac Ops 1911, though, I HIGHLY recommend if you are going to use a 1911 for more than just mount it for show.


----------



## Casimir (May 17, 2011)

Robbie2213 said:


> Casimir, I have not liked Sig in the past. In fact, I've probably been over critical of other pistols. But the 1911 tac ops (the second in your list) is a great concealed carry. The breakdown is simple and it shoots so smooth. Not to mention I've beaten the ever living piss out of that poor pistol and it still comes through every time I shoot her. I've heard that the other two are not quite as durable, but thats just heresay I can't speak on an authority on the other two. The Tac Ops 1911, though, I HIGHLY recommend if you are going to use a 1911 for more than just mount it for show.


sweet I'll definitely keep that in mind, thanks. :)


----------

